# Miralax for constipation



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ regular member. I saw my doctor 4 days ago and told him that Miralax, which he had recommended, worked for a while but is completely ineffective to relieve my constipation. He recommended that I take Miralax along with MOM or Senakot. Has anyone tried this cobination? Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

YES!! I do miralax and MOM- I take the highest dose of the MOM and do two doses of mirralax at night- works great- I also ahve 10 mg of reglan with dinner and another dose at bed. I dont go without that.God blesslori


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

miralax didn't work for me but i take max dose of mom along with senna (use cvs drug store generic exlax) and that works well for me. mom softens and liquifies and senna pushes it out.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I can get Miralax to 'work' after a couple of days, but I quickly go to diarrhea and the timing is unpredictable. I end up having numerous small BMs throughout the day.I also have problems sleeping and take ambien at night. Several weeks ago, I had diarrhea from the Miralax hit in the middle of the night and had a very nasty fall.I'm very afraid of repeating this and hurting myself badly. (I had a huge raised bruise on my forehead from the last fall.)What time does everyone take their laxatives, including Miralax? Right before bed?Also, I know this is graphic, but what consistency stool do you need to maintain for evacuation? (I have incomplete evacuation problems.)Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Evelyn oh dear, sorry about your fall and yes, given an experience like that i can understand your concern--that's certainly a probelm. i'm a chronic insomniac and take lunesta at night to sleep--helps a little at least. i have to take my laxatives at night, too, because i work and if i don't get my poops out in the am before work, i'll never be able to go during the day---need privacy to go plus we're always shorthanded at work and i work with the public and the supervisors are constantly on us not to leave the counter when there's a line which there always is. i've haven't had the problem you've described yet--knock on wood--but then i don't sleep very soundly no matter what med i take.i have problems with incomplete evacuation too and find that taking mom so as to make my poops very loose and watery (watery d as loirlou says-thanks for the suggestion, lori!) works best for me but i still, even with the watery d, i need something more than mom to push it out so for that extra peristalic push i take zelnorm (three times a week--stops working if i take it more often) or senna.good luck to you. praying for you and all of us.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I find that taking the meds just before bed is good- i wake up witht the urge to go- I have given up the idea of having ' normal" bm- i always suffered incomplet poop with a formed stool or even mush for that matter- it was when i went for watery d. that i found releif- i go 3-4 tiomes before I eat breakfast then once after- i drink coffe while i pray in the am and get it all done then. the routine takes about 1.5 hours but Im up early to pray anyhow so it all works out fine- i do not go any more during the day so i dont worry that im dehydrating. i wouldnt recommend taking so much meds that youre on the go all day b/c youd dehydrte- it just seems my body is " normal" when its watery and im grateful to have found what works for me.praying for you alllori


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Annie & Lori,Thanks so much for the input. Do you takes your meds every night, or do you every alternate days? Also, if you still become backed up, do you ever use an enema?Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

i use my meds daily- dont give it time to get backed up- now, recently however i had an "episode" when I expereinced mega incomplete evac. and pain- i personally thinkit was due to female issues- anyhow, on thhose tow days i did do an enema to bring relief. enemas are always a great last resort!!!Lori


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ, regular member,Thanks for those that repllied to my question regarding taking Miralax in combinaion with MOM or Sennakot for constipation. I tried for the first time on Saturday and took Miralax before dinner and Sennakot at bedtime. The next morning I has several BM's and urge to go more with no results. I stopped taking both on Sunday. This morning (Monday) I woke up at 3 AM and had a BM and later 2 more B.M.'s at 5AM and 4 PM. All day I am having very uncomfortable urge to have BM's. Apparently I am very sensitive to the Sennakot laxative. I have not decided what to do tonite regarding taking the two medications. Has anybody experienced this? Please let me know. Thanks and much obliged.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Evelyn--i take the mom every night (full dose), zelnorm only three days a week b/c unfortunately it won't work for me if i take it daily and the generic exlax (senna) currently once a week although i may increase that to twice a week. the other days (non-zelnorm, non-sennna) it's just mom and hope for the best although if i feel real backed up and terrible, i'll help it out with a plain glycerin suppository and if that doesn't work, maybe a small plain water enema (i use one or two empty fleet enema bottles for this--just fill it with plain warm tap water) Raj--yes, it does sound like you're real sensitive to senna---personally i've never had that problem. maybe a take a smaller senokot dose if possible? or ask your doctor? or try another type of laxative? sorry i can't help more.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Annie, Lori & Raj,Thank you so much for sharing information. Annie, does your routine result in daily BMs, or when you get backed up, does that mean that you're not going at all?I get so uncomfortable after a day of this that I can't eat, relax, or anything. It's like my body is worn out from trying and straining to go. That's when I get desperate and go for the enemas. (I do have MS, and have posted another recent topic on the IBS forum. This adds to the difficulty of emptying.) Again, because of the MS, I have a real mixed bag of both bowel & bladder problems. But, I am learning invaluable information on the forums for dealing with them. More so that what most of my docs are providing me with!!!(Yep, TAKE MORE FIBER EVEN IT IT'S CAUSING BLOCKAGE!!!)Evelyn


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lori,I had meant to also ask in my last post if you go ahead and take the rest of your meds on the nights that you've had to resort to an enema?I tend to go into diarrhea from the enema, and then am unsure whether or not to take Miralax, etc.So darn hard figuring all of this out.Evelyn


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Evelyn- i usually have some sort of bm with my routine. with zelnorm i generally have a much more complete evacuation--sure do wish it would work for me every day but it seems like i build up a resistance to meds, supplements etc real quickly. so i have to rotate things. by "backed up" i mean that i only have a smallish poop, even with the mom, and have that horrible feeling that there's more in there i can't get out--and yes, like you mentioned--it's a terrible feeling, hurts, can't eat, can't relax, makes me crabby, etc etc so i try to get the rest out like i mentioned earlier--suppositories or small enemas which generally work although sometimes they don't and then i'm just stuck with a miserable day--have to make the best of it.so sorry you have ms--my heart goes out to you. what a struggle that must be and it sure would complicate pooping. i remember another woman who had ms and used to post here quite a long time ago. can't remember anything else about her situation but you could trying searching the board--i just tried to but it kicked me out for some reason.good luck and many prayers (and yes, you're right--too much fiber only makes it worse)


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What would be the symptoms of taking too much fibre? Going for poops too much or not at all?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn,I take my meds every day- It is very very rare I have to resort to an enema but Im thankful to God that they are there when i need one.Janett,fiber used to make me go but incomplete and i alwasy had pain and felt there was so much more to come out- it also made3 me bloat like crazy. I avoid it like the plague- sticking with osmotics is helping me alot but for years and years thats what the dr. told me to do and dummy me i listened-


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So do you not eat fibre at all - can I ask - what do you eat?


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

lorilou said:


> YES!! I do miralax and MOM- I take the highest dose of the MOM and do two doses of mirralax at night- works great- I also ahve 10 mg of reglan with dinner and another dose at bed. I dont go without that.God blesslori


Hi Lori,Was wondering about Reglan. I am a veterinary technician and we use it commonly in dogs with multiple/various G.I. problems. I was actually considering asking my doctor about prescribing it for me. How long have you been taking the Reglan? I gather from your post it works well. Please let me know, any side effects, what symptoms it helped you with etc. Thanks so much!! Sue


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Janet,i eat fiber- i just dont take the metamucil type laxative anymore-I dont count my fiber grams- have no idea how much i eat....bandesmom,Ive been on reglan 8 years... there are some scarey side effe ts but ive never exp[ereinced them and I only take half the recommened dose- 10 mg 4 times a day- only take 10 mg twice . years ago i was on propulsid( cisapride) until it got yanked off market- reglan is the only other motility drug i know- I did try colchicine ( used to treat gout) that also acts as a motility agent but it gave me mega tummy pain- reglan can cuase depression in some- Ive never had the problem-some dr. will allow you to get domperidone from Canada which is supposed to besafer but Ive read fda warnings on that too -Lori


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm curious as to how you are taking the Miralax. I know the bottle says you can take it with any liquid, and only 4 oz are needed, but that NEVER works for me. I mix it with 16oz of water and gulp before bedtime. Have a bm every morning. Not saying that this is the cure-all, just thought you might want to try it if you havn't.


----------

